# Listen to them, The Children of the Night



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got my Moebius Dracula kit yesterday along with the Hudson Hornet. The kit is really big with the base. I cant wait for the deluxe additions, The only thing that I was the least bit disappointed with, was that there was no bat with the kit like the box shows. Maybe it will be in with the deluxe kit. Here is my WIP pics. Hope you like them




























The Bela likeness is amazing. Great job by Moebius


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very, Very Cool!!! - Denis


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

What MUSIC they sing!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't wait for the deluxe version!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooh, dat's gonna look NIIIICE when painted up!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Oooooh yeaaaah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pictures. That has to be one of the best likeness ever on a plastic kit. You have just contributed to a sale of another Dracula kit for Moebius.
Els


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking model, mine, along with the Hornet and Barnabus, arrive on Wednesday. I don't think I will have time to finish either one in time for Modepalooza in Orlando this weekend. I've got plenty of entries so I should just relax and take my time on these.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got mine in todays mail. Gonna look goooooood next to the Moebius Franknstein's Monster!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Looking great. I'm wondering - is there a detailed left hand under the cape?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> Looking great. I'm wondering - is there a detailed left hand under the cape?


The hand is clenched in a fist. I did notice however that moebius added another part to the cape where you dont have to curl it around the arm . Pretty cool little extra bonus.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I believe the additional cape piece would be for the deluxe kit. I was a HUGE fan of the Mummy kit and liked the Frankenstein even more, but this is THE BEST kit of a classic monster so far from Moebius! And I agree, Mr Yagher has delivered the BEST likeness for a styrene kit to date! Once again, the engineering is designed to easily allow for painting in subassemblies, and the inclusion of the limited issue of AFM just puts it over the top! FANTASTIC kit, much recommended! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

No bats?, seriously!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great looking kit!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the sales of this Dracula kit,as of now,is not as good as Moebius would want it to be,it's not that we are not interested in it,it's just that we are waiting for the deluxe kit to come out.Only then can we make a decision on which one to buy.Personally,I wouldn't be surprised if the Deluxe Dracula kit would sell better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont think you can judge kit sales in just a two week period. I want the kit but will wait for the Deluxe version. Actually if I came across this one in a shop, I'd probably buy it. Sadly the two local shops (Hobbytown and a comic/horror/sci fi shop) wont carry it


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

I found Lugosi as Broadway's Dracula at my LHS today, and now he's resting peacefully in my stash. What a magnificent kit! The little AFM booklet is nice as well. Thank you, Moebius! :thumbsup:

Here's a thought to GK'ers (paging Cult of Personality....)... how about some replacement heads, perhaps Christopher Lee, Frank Langella, Martin Landau, or even George Hamilton(!). That'd be a nice incentive for people to buy a second kit. 

Imagine the (as yet unseen) special edition, with Christopher Lee's Dracula carrying a victim!

Jeff


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Another fantastic kit from Moebius ! Got mine from cult's last week ! 

The only problem with replacement heads is that all of the actors have completly different body types with Christopher Lee being about a foot taller and so on. The wardrobe on all is also different. Interesting idea though.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the count in all his glory. All we need now is a new Lon Chaney werewolf. Hint Hint Moebius. another great kit.


----------

